# 1938-1940 CWC Roadmaster??



## fuzzyktu (Mar 4, 2012)

Picked this up yesterday and not sure of the year.  Wondering what light went on the front etc.  Any info would ne appreciated.


----------



## tobytyler (Mar 4, 2012)

nice looking roadmaster love the paint i have a delta light on mine hope you scan in on it .


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 4, 2012)

This bike appears to be an early 1939 model (possibly made as early as fall of 1938) based on the fender stays. CWC introduced curved stays for 1939 and the first iteration used semi flat extruded stays with riveted eyelets. These were dropped for the later deep stamped sheet metal versions probably later in the year. The serial number (D perhaps ?) will help nail down the production date.

Other notable points are the paint color and pattern. It looks like this bike was probably painted “Rust” and Cream, an orange/brown hue also introduced in 1939. The pattern on the fenders suggests the bike was marketed at the standard equipped (rather than deluxe) level and the sweeping darts at the head were used on those models factory equipped with tanks.

At the standard level the bike would have used a period standard EA or Delta front-loader torpedo headlight.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey Phil, this bike appears to be very original...but that fork looks like a Snyder? I thought CWC didn't use plate crown forks until 46/47?


----------



## izee2 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey Guys,

  What are the holes around the side edge of the rear fender for?

  Thanks


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 4, 2012)

> What are the holes around the side edge of the rear fender for?




They're for lacing the fender with string to prevent the ladies' skirt from catching in the spokes.


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 4, 2012)

*tank*

Do you need a tank for this.


----------



## vincev (Mar 4, 2012)

I think I have its twin or close to it.


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 5, 2012)

fordsnake said:


> Hey Phil, this bike appears to be very original...but that fork looks like a Snyder? I thought CWC didn't use plate crown forks until 46/47?




CWC also used plate crown forks on some prewar models. These generally appear on bikes after those using the "Flying V" fork and before those using forks with forged blades. The plate crown forks were also common on CWC bikes supplied to Montgomery Ward. The CWC forks look almost identical to those used by Snyder but are unique to CWC. The main difference is that the CWC forks have a formed riser on the top plate that the lower head set bearing race sits on, while Snyder forks placed the bearing race directly on top of the flat top plate.


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 5, 2012)

vincev said:


> I think I have its twin or close to it.




While related these bikes are in many ways worlds apart. Both are Rust/Cream but the bike pictured above is a top of the line 1940 model. The Roadmaster Supreme moniker, used in 1937-1939, was dropped for 1940 but the bike remained. This bike has the Supreme level paint and trimmings and the exclusive "Supreme" twin braces below the tank. I only know of one other 1940 girl's "Supreme" in the hobby. 

The other feature that differentiates the frames is the up-swept rear end on this bike in contrast to the earlier flat stay style frame on the other bike. Both styles were produced along side each for a time but the curved stay version was reserve for the upper echelon models in the line-up. Another difference is that of the fender braces as I mentioned.

Despite the frame differences, these two bikes do share the same tank and the lesser model would also have a contrasting paint tank bulge but would not have used the decal embellishment.


----------



## Jax (Mar 7, 2012)

*1939?*

I have the identical bike to Vincev.I was told it is a '39.I will try and post pics of it here and the serial # thread.I need to replicate this paint scheme.

 Brett


----------



## twh27941 (Dec 25, 2012)

I like this Roadmaster, I have seen it in my area and I wanted to buy but wasnt sure if price was too high...appears to be just a standard model Roadmaster..maybe a '39? Any thoughts? Or should I save my money and just buy a buddy's 57 black phantom


----------

